# Strawberry Dec 28



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishing was slow. Each daughter caught one and I caught two. Only had 4 bites. The biggest fell back in the hole before we could get a photo. It may have been 20". One fish was caught 4 feet under the ice, one was10 feet down and two were caught just off the bottom.

Really like these Fenwick rods and new eagle claw reels. The reels seem to not twist up your line like open face reels do.






































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The rods are 24" and really sensitive 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pics. No matter if you don't catch any fish, or it's slow, at least your out with the kids having a great time in the outdoors! Better that sitting in the house and watching T.V. -O,- 

I like your Ice Hut! I was eyeballing them at Cabela's, and tryin to justify spending the X-Tra $$ on one. Does it make that much of difference in warmth with the Quilted Insulation?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The ice tent I got was $207 bucks. It fits 3 people and is alot warmer then just fishing out on the ice. It was actually warm enough inside I didn't do my coat up or wear gloves. Our ice holes also never froze. The holes outside froze up in minutes. If I wanted I could turn my heater on and it and it would really warm it up. I didn't use the heater though because it wasn't needed. 

My tent isn't quilted like the more expensive ones but it isn't like the older model my friend has either. Quilted ice tents are definitely warmer but they collect condensation. Quilted tents need to be set up again when you get home and allowed to dry out so they don't get mold. So I'm not sure I'd get a heavily quilted one. 

Another problem with tents is your not mobile. If your on fish great but if it's slow like it was with me on this day they can hurt your productivity. I was simply to lazy to poke a few more holes or move to a new location and our productive suffered. 

Nothing like being inside the tent though and being able to see the fish biting your lure. 

My next investment is going to be a flasher and three tip ups or jaw jackers ect. Not sure what to get though. Any experience in that department?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

A few years ago I made a couple "Jaw Jackers" from a thread on YouTube I found. Simple to make, and I had the ingredients laying around the shop. First trip was at Schofield. The small Chubs would set it off without getting hooked. They worked best at Flaming Gorge for Burbot. I think if your "dead sticking" a bate, they are great. But I've had more strikes, and hook-ups when moving (jigging) my bate. 

A flasher is great once you get the hang of it. I use an old Lowrance that's 1200 watts, and you can see your jig moving on the screen. High watts is what you want for high definition I've found out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looked up the home made jaw jackers on youtube. Looks like I need to make a few. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my ice tent! It makes ice fishing soooo much fun. Even on warmer non-windy days I prefer to sit in the dark tent... with all the light entering the ice around you, you can see soooo far down into the water. Love it. Look for tents on spring clearance on Ebay... I bought a immaculate factory closeout Eskimo 6 man for $200. One of the best purchases I've ever made.

As for the jawjackers, I've built soo many of these now. I've given up making the wire releases, and just buy these (3 for $10) off ebay, you can adjust the sensitivity and just work so much better than anything you can whip up in your basement:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Winter-Spec...012149?hash=item3f7271fb35:g:OsQAAOSwxvxW8a11

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> But I've had more strikes, and hook-ups when moving (jigging) my bate.


After watching fish on a camera for 8 years now while ice fishing, hands down I get more strikes when the lure is non moving than when it is. I've watched countless times a fish approach and a slight movement spook it off.

What I find works best is a little action to get them pointed towards the lure, then leave that thing alone if they are inbound, if they pass by give a little movement then freeze. I've turned fish and brought them right back in for a strike... but the number of fish I've caught while actively jigging vs dead stick is maybe 1 to 10.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dallan are you making a pvc type pole holder and attaching those triggers to the pvc? I would like a photo of your set up with those if you have one. 

Im a line watcher so no jigging for me. I prefer to dead bait. Don't know if it catches more fish or not but it works for me. I'm lazy when it comes to ice fishing ha ha. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That 6 man tent you have would be awesome but I'd have to have a sled or wheeler to drag it around. It would be cool as heck to have one that big I'd love to have enough room to cook lunch or hot chocolate. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Dallan are you making a pvc type pole holder and attaching those triggers to the pvc? I would like a photo of your set up with those if you have one.


Bump....


----------

